# Manchester,nh reptile expo- march 30th! Who's going???



## BatGirl1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I plan on going to the march 30th show. I believe it's 10am to 4pm at the raddison in manchester,nh  who else is going?


----------



## Dubya (Feb 8, 2013)

I am pretty sure I can make it. I may get a room in the Radisson if I can. Are any members hanging out for food and drinks after the show?


----------



## Lynda (Feb 9, 2013)

I plan on going...just up the highway from me


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 9, 2013)

When we took the kids last time there was a pizza place within walking distance from it. Hey...how will we recognize each other? Hmmmm.... 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


I don't look exactly like my pic, by the way... haha


Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 9, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> When we took the kids last time there was a pizza place within walking distance from it. Hey...how will we recognize each other? Hmmmm....
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...





We can call each other on our cell phones and describe where we are.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 9, 2013)

Makes sense  i was hoping we could all just wear propeller beanies or something.  heh heh 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 9, 2013)

[attachment=6384]Good idea.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 10, 2013)

Haha. Let's try to find ones where the propeller is a lizard or a snake or something though. Haha 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------

